# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Pergola Timber Spans

## diyguuy87

Hi, 
Im looking at building a pergola attached to the fascia of my house. It is in the L section of my house and comes out 4m and runs along 6m. I am looking at using 190*45 F7 treated pine rafters and beams. The rafters I am hoping to span the 4m. and the end beam to span 2m between support posts. It is only supporting laserlight roofing. My stirrups are going to be concreted in a 350*350 hole that is 600mm deep. Also my Battens are going to be 600mm centres. Does all this sound sufficient??
Thanks
Also do I need bracing if it is connect to 2 sides of the house as its in the L section and also what is the minimum fall over the 4m? do you go on the 1:80 ratio? so technically I should fall about 55mm?

----------


## bookleaf

Your over-all area is 24Sq Mtr.  This is about the limit (or a bit over) that councils stipulate that approval m must be gained before construction.  Approval usually means including technical drawings, and an engineers report of the calculations.
Also, some council require strengthening of the facia and in some cases, ban hanging off the facia, depending on the age and construction method of the house/roof.
Maybe you will be OK, but check with the authorities before you go laying out cash for materials.

----------


## diyguuy87

There is already an existing pergola so i have been told that i don't need to get council permits etc. But i will be removing the current pergola and building a new bigger one where the runoff is in a different direction.
Thanks though

----------


## nww1969

> Hi, 
> Im looking at building a pergola attached to the fascia of my house. It is in the L section of my house and comes out 4m and runs along 6m. I am looking at using 190*45 F7 treated pine rafters and beams. The rafters I am hoping to span the 4m. and the end beam to span 2m between support posts. It is only supporting laserlight roofing. My stirrups are going to be concreted in a 350*350 hole that is 600mm deep. Also my Battens are going to be 600mm centres. Does all this sound sufficient??
> Thanks
> Also do I need bracing if it is connect to 2 sides of the house as its in the L section and also what is the minimum fall over the 4m? do you go on the 1:80 ratio? so technically I should fall about 55mm?

  I have a shadehouse off the house of 4.2 in Oregon, the main support sits at 4 meters.
Only has shadecloth.
This is about 20 year old and looking to replace the next 12 months with treated.. 
Who are you buying the treated pine from??
We have Caroll's pine here on the coast and all you have to do is ring them
tell them what you want and they will tell you if its possible.

----------


## diyguuy87

HI,
Sounds interesting. I haven't looked into that as yet. I have just been trying to ensure that spans and it is structurally good. Might have a look into asking before I purchase timber. 
Thanks!

----------


## r3nov8or

diyguuy87, the member sizes you are planning on are good. 
Re the bracing you shouldn't need it as you are attaching to two house walls that will eliminate diagonal racking. 
The roof fall should be at least 5 degrees for laserlite roofing (orb or greca).  It will be prone to leaking at lesser falls. I _think_ 1:12 is about 5 degrees.

----------


## dweeeeb

Ha ha, just registered looking for this exact same Pergola!  Thanks guys.

----------


## Mrness

Diyguy, is your concrete footing for the posts going to be reinforced concrete or just plain concrete? What is actually required in this case? Are you on a slope or on flat ground and what is your soil type (clay, sand or rock)?

----------


## diyguuy87

Its a flat ground, i was going to just use ready mix concrete and i believe its clay under soil. Is there a reason you were asking?
Cheers

----------


## Mrness

Asking because I was told to embed cement piers (posts would go onto them) into natural ground only by 100-200 mm, and this is on clay and through half metre or so of rolled over fill. Never thought it was sufficient, 600 into NG sounds far better.

----------


## Mrness

What would be the max span of each half of a gable/pitched pergola? This is for timber.

----------


## diyguuy87

hey Mrness, im doing a flat pitched roof with a 5 degree pitch, but if you check out Design Pine : A range of genuinely primed structural and decorative finger jointed and or laminated plantation pine products for exterior above ground (H3) applications it has a span table under the engineering section. hope that helps you out!
p.s. sorry about the long wait for a reply!

----------

